# [Fri 3rd Feb 2012] BENEFIT GIG FOR TIM SMITH (Cardiacs) (London SW2 5BZ)



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2012)

BENEFIT GIG FOR TIM SMITH (Cardiacs)
We have organised another night for the benefit of our friend and musical genius Timothy Charles Smith of that infamous Cardiacs band. For those of you who don't know, Tim suffered a heart attack following one of the My Bloody Valentine gigs he attended back in 2008. This was followed by not 1 but 2 debilitating strokes. Fans and friends a like have been organising benefits to help contribute towards the costly care that Tim needs. So pleas, attend our evening so we can do a little towards helping raise funds for this plucky lad.
There'll be some special guest DJs too!


£8 advance (from link on this page) or £10 door.
 
*WILLIAM D DRAKE & HIS SO CALLED FRIENDS
*William D. Drake is an English musician, keyboardist, pianist, composer and singer-songwriter. He is best known as a former member of the cult English rock band Cardiacs, whom he played with for nine years between 1983 and 1992. He has also been a member of The Sea Nymphs, North Sea Radio Orchestra, Nervous, Wood, Lake of Puppies and The Grown-Ups, as well as pursuing a career as a solo artist. He is a distant cousin of the English singer-songwriter Nick Drake.
 Drake's music draws on a wide variety of sources including psychedelic rock, sea shanties, madrigals and both classical and modernist solo piano music.
http://williamddrake.wordpress.com/

*BARRINGTONE
*Angular goodness from Barry of Brixton legends Clor, Boomer from Plugs on drums and Connan on bass.
 "_a sonic miasma of bizarre urge-driven splendour_"-*Rough Trade
*"_a jerky post-punk take on the classic pop song_"-*Clash
*"_If Frank Zappa had ever bothered to write a hit single, it might have sounded a bit like this_" -*Guardian
*"_breezily sprightly synth-pop in a slightly Devo-shaped mould_"-*Drowned In Sound
*"_It’s heady, brainf*** stuff, but all the better for it_" -*The Times
*www.myspace.com/lordbarringtone

*HAM LEGION
*Brighton trio Ham Legion's noisy lo-fi pop is punctuated with proggy outbursts, psychadelic breakdowns and passages of cod-metal joy. Tangy and tart guitar, egg noodle bass lines and light crispy drums are smothered in gooey boy/girl harmonies. Eat in OR take away.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ham-Legion/155022227887004?sk=info

*BUG PRENTICE
*The influences of Bug Prentice range from Deerhoof to John Coltrane, via Woody Allen and Futurama.
 "_From brutal guitar assault to sudden, precipitous silence; from all-out drum battery to bathetic handclaps. [They understand] contrast well enough to be witty with it._"
 ~ Tom Parnell, Heavy Soil


----------

